# ?S about MACPRO and cosmetology.



## Risbebe (Feb 15, 2008)

I posted this question oon MAC CHAT buti don't know what happenend to it, but its okay this is a more suited place to ask my questions =)

well, i'm  going to be starting cosmetology school in about 6 weeks. 
(YAY
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)  and i have a big o' list of stuff to for my cosmo kit and  i could buy it through my school for 800$ however, i want to put it together myself with quality stuff to last me through my program and afterwards... 

 i need a 12 pc. brush set.. my question is .. what is in the 12 piece brush set and is this a a standard brush set for make up???  my list isn't very thorough and i dont' know whats in the 12 piece brush set for me to gather up..  with that said..


i know the mac pro site has the student kits and everything.. and does the tool kit have a 12 piece brush set? whats in the brush set and are those standard brushes for make up... and if i't snot 12 pieces is it at least some of the brushes i need? 

i'm sorry i'm sounding all stupid and confused and rambling on..  but yeah.. anyone help me?

thanks.

fyi. i'm not going to school just for make up artistry.. my program has the whole shabang.. makeup, nails, skincare, and of course hair.. i'm more into becoming a hairstylist.. more specifically a colorist...and i hope i can hone my make up skills too..  i'm already a massage therapist.. so i'm just coming full circle in the spa/salon industry.. and learning it all.. i'm excited to go through my program and then graduate then start taking the fun classes through mac and paul mitchel and such..  i eventually want to work for a high end salon or do hair for print work and open up shop of my own... so anyone got any tips or anything for a budding new cosmo student stepping foot in the beauty industry..


----------



## COBI (Feb 15, 2008)

There are some threads on what is in the MAC student kit(s) if you do a search.  Example: http://specktra.net/f194/mac-pro-stu...ictures-44846/

Please keep in mind: it appears from the threads that there are different MAC "kits" depending on which school someone is attending; obviously, this applies for schools that use MAC for their student kits.

As far as a 12-brush set goes, the included brushes are rarely the exact same brushes from what kit the next.  So, someone could tell you what their 12 must-have brushes are, but you'd have to really check with your school to make sure you will have the equivalents for what the standard student kit will contain.

Good luck.


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 15, 2008)

are you certain they will have an extensive makeup course... bcus i was thinking about when i put my kit together for school a 12 pc brush set was all hair brushes. and i learned the hard way that our makeup course consisted of a cheapo pallete from 1980 which we never used and instead watched a video and did designs on eyes with color pencils for a grade.

if it is makeup brushes i would assume, that you had to have a foundation brush, blush, powder, concealer, large shadow brush, lip brush. etc something along the lines of  190, 194, 116, 316, 252, 217, 224, 150, 169, 208 which is what the makeup school associated with my cosmetology school supplies brush wise for their makeup kits. which is all bought through MAC and MAC pro.


----------



## pixichik77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Loveleighe* 

 
_are you certain they will have an extensive makeup course... bcus i was thinking about when i put my kit together for school a 12 pc brush set was all hair brushes. and i learned the hard way that our makeup course consisted of a cheapo pallete from 1980 which we never used and instead watched a video and did designs on eyes with color pencils for a grade._

 
LOL, that's exactly what I was thinking.  My cosmo school just read thru the chapter in Milady's, we drew some examples, and we got all our makeup credits when little girls came in on the weekends for manicure/updo/makeup birthday parties.


----------



## KittieSparkles (Feb 15, 2008)

Just as a suggestion, go with your school kit. I know you want to get good stuff now but let me tell you from experience your stuff will go to sh*t quick in school. Leave the nice stuff for when you are done. When I did my cosmo program my $100 blow dryer was breaking down by the end of month 2. Also, They breeeeeeeezeee right on through the makeup chapter. Actually my instructor while she was great with hair she was not good with makeup, I ended up teaching that chapter. 

But as for basic brushes:

1) Powder Brush
2) Blush Brush
3) Eyeliner Brush
4) Lip Brush
5) Fan Brush
6) Foundation brush
7) Concealer Brush
8) Large eyeshadow brush
9) Blending Brush
10) Small eyeshadow brush
11) Angled Brush
12) Dual Brow brush/Lash Comb combo

Those are pretty basic all around brushes. Also, check with your school because for them the "12 Basic brush set" can be different.


----------

